# Netbeans Jar geht nicht



## Freeaak (14. Mrz 2006)

Moin!
Ich habe in der ide eine jframe form, also als fenster, worin man als benutzer die sachen macht und dort habe ich das absolute layout. wenn ich das projekt dann als .jar builde, und starten will, passiert nichts. nur wenn ich ein anderes layout nehme, zb gridbag-layout. Wie bekomm ich es trotzdem als jar zum laufen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Mrz 2006)

Du musst die Packages/Klassen des AbsoluteLayouts mit in dein Jar-File packen.


----------



## Freeaak (14. Mrz 2006)

hmm ok. wie mach ich das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Mrz 2006)

Navigiere ins Programmverzeichnis von NetBeans.
Unter Windows wird das meist in _C:\Programme NetBeans-5.0_ sein.
Von Dort aus navigierst du weiter nach _\ide6\modules\ext_
In diesem Verzeichnis findest du die Datei AbsolutLayout.jar, die du zunächst in dein Projektverzeichnis kopierst.
Entpacke die Jar-Datei mit einem Packprogramm deiner Wahl. U.U. musst du die Datei vorher von .jar in .zip umbennnen.
Ab hier verfährst du wie von the_29 in den FAQs beschrieben.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=13075

oder
Du legst die AbsoluteLayout.jar mit ins gleiche Verzeichnis, wie deine Programm.jar.
Dann musst du zusätzlich folgende Zeile deiner Manifestdatei anpassen.

```
Class-Path: AbsoluteLayout.jar
```


----------

